# Canon Pixma MX870 "a newer version of MP drivers is already installed"



## Graham Everest (Nov 15, 2010)

MX870 has been installed successfully on laptop (using WiFi network). However, it won't install on desktop: error message "A newer version of MP Drivers is already installed". Canon have advised me to delete drivers using "Deldrv.exe" on installation disc - doesn't work. Then advised to remove all Canon prorams using "Add/Remove Programs". Then they gave up and suggested I contact Microsoft! Have since trawled the net and learnt how to show - then delete - hidden drivers from Device Manager. Also used regedit to remove all traces of Canon from registry. Still same error message! HELP! I'm using XP Home Edition on this machine by the way.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi,

give revo a try see if it can get rid of it

http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------



## Graham Everest (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks - already tried that! Unfortunately it only seems to remove traces of things if you know the exact location of the former program/driver, and I don't!
I've now tried 2 registry cleaners as well, but with no success. Have now also used regedit in Safe Mode to clear any mention of Canon from the registry, and also to remove any Canon references from the hidden devices in Device Manager. Still get same error message!
Thanks for your prompt reply: I've never used forums before, but have only had 1 other sensible response from 5 I posted on a week ago! So would be VERY grateful for any further advice.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i would stay away from registy cleanes they can do more harm then good. Can you install the older software and then uninstall with revo?
edit: never mind reread your post it won't let you. Have you tried doing a system restore to a day it was working?


----------



## Graham Everest (Nov 15, 2010)

Tried restoring from 4 different restore points - none would work! Some progress now, though. I've managed to connect the printer successfully via my wife's laptop as a shared printer: it rejected the Windows 7 drivers, but then allowed me to copy the XP drivers from the installation disc. So I don't think there is now a driver problem. After many attempts, I have now managed to find the printer using Control Panel/Printer/Add Printer. Unfortunately it still doesn't work! Obviously I can now print via the laptop, but only while it's switched on, so I still need to be able to print direct from the desktop. Can you help?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok try manual installing the printer driver 
Go to the Device Manager
Right click printer)>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the drive you have disk in.
XP should install the driver.


----------



## Graham Everest (Nov 15, 2010)

There's no printer in the Device Manager!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

goto control panel- printers add new printer follow the promps and where it says have disk click on that see if you can do it that way


----------



## Graham Everest (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes. Have done that and printer is listed there OK. Have checked IP of printer (192.168.0.3) and that TCP/IP Port matches this, so all should be working as far as I can see, but still will not print - Error Message "Printer not responding".
I've actually now installed 2 copies - 1 using the driver from the installation CD and 1 using the driver from Windows Update - but neither respond.
Rebooting doesn't solve it either!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Many printers have issues when not used directly connected. The software installation CD's are geared towards having the printer connected to the PC. When doing network printer installations, you are on your own.

At this point, you don't know if it's a PC, printer, or configuration issue.

Is the printer even pingable from your desktop?


----------



## Graham Everest (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes - I've learnt to do that today! Ping OK.
Would it help at all if I installed it via USB and then tried again on the Wifi?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It will very likely be a matter of trial and error. But that would be my next step. Get it working properly when directly connected. Then you know the software and drivers are not an issue.


----------



## Graham Everest (Nov 15, 2010)

Connecting via USB is a problem too! It immediately finds the printer as MX870 but won't load drivers automatically nor manually from the installation disk (can't find *INF file - nor can I on a search). Drivers on the web only come as a zip file which automatically tries to install, but fails - with original error message "a newer version of MP drivers is already installed".


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The installation process is often very specific and the software will often prompt you WHEN to connect the printer. The HP software is the same way. 

Disconnect the printer, insert the CD and run setup.


----------



## Graham Everest (Nov 15, 2010)

Just tried this. Same error message about MP drivers. Ignored this, then continued: wouldn't install with automatic search, so tried again with Manual selection of port: chose LPT1 as no USB ports were offered. It said it was installed successfully, but when I tried a Test Page it came up again with "Printer not responding". Troubleshooter only advises updating Drivers - it just won't allow me to do this! Trying to update driver has, for the first time, told me it can't find file pm2kxp.cab: I've searched for this on the installation disk, the Canon website and Google - all with no results!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not working because you chose LPT1, which is the parallel port. I know you didn't have a choice, but the lack of a choice is the problem. The installation software should be getting that data from the OS. So at this point, I'd suspect something is funky with the registry.


----------



## Graham Everest (Nov 15, 2010)

Assuming I have corrupted the Registry, I have restored all changes made by my Registry Editor, and (via Safe Mode) restored the system to a date in September, long before I had tried to install the printer or delete any older Canon programs. All these Canon programs and other entries in Canon Folders (e.g. in Downloads) have all been uninstalled using Revo, with traces also being removed by Revo at the Advanced level. But I still get the message "A newer version of MP Drivers is already installed"!
Is there any last chance of sorting this, or will I have to erase the hard drive and do a complete clean re-installation? I've spent DAYS on this and am getting really frustrated with it!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know what else that you can try. Personally, I would have given up and reloaded the OS a long time ago.


----------



## pghninja (Mar 1, 2011)

Go into Control Panel, Printers and Faxes. 
Click on File, Server properties. 
Click on Drivers tab. Remove any appliable drivers from there.


----------

